# Introducing My Boys



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my dogs . Boomer is the australian shepherd, Duke is a lab/husky, and Preston is the little white guy(ocherese).

Here's Duke:










Isn't he the cutest most huggable looking dog ever?



















My Boomer:




























Nap time










Preston, he got his little beard muddy gettin a drink in the creek lol:



















The End lol


----------



## neilmunch (May 8, 2009)

hi and whos the boss of this duo i bet i can guess the lttle white one 

Pets


----------



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

Haha of course its Preston! He's a little tough guy, poor Boomer and Duke can't even eat their food if Preston is in the room lol!

Here's another pic I cant leave out. This is Boomer's giulty look.

Did you go swimming in the lake without asking?










No mom, I'd never do such a thing.. someone just uh threw water on me... lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

And very lovely boys indeed..:thumbup:

thank you for sharing ..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics, especially that last one of Boomer looking guilty.
Looks like they had a great walk.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Aww what lovely dogs! I really like the last pic x


----------



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Hehe yeah that is Boomers classic guilty face. If he does something he's not supposed he or he doesnt want to do he wont make eye contact and turns his head away lol.


----------



## minifoxies (May 7, 2009)

Very nice all of them. I do like your lab husky mix he is beautiful.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Gorgeous boys!!!


----------



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

minifoxies said:


> Very nice all of them. I do like your lab husky mix he is beautiful.


Thanks! He is beautiful. He showed up at our house about 3 years ago and decided to move in. He was roaming the neighborhood for a couple months before we decided to keep him. The night we decided he was one we couldnt live without, he showed up with a dog bowl and a kitten lol. The kitten was the funniest part because the only concern we had about keeping him was because he chased our cats. But he found this little kitten that just followed him everywhere, slept curled up with him, and even ate with him. Duke is a one of a kind dog, and one of the best I've ever known


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

aww sweet dogs =)


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics..the one on the trees is brilliant..


----------



## AussieLuv (May 11, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Great pics..the one on the trees is brilliant..


haha I have a ton of him in that brush pile. He was pretty sure something was in there. But watching him contemplate how he was going to get out of there was funnier lol. The "agile" agility dog had some trouble with that.


----------

